# Dog volunteering for youth pheasant hunt!



## Dragons4u (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey all,
If anyone from OGF is bringing their children to Darke County for the youth pheasant and need a dog to use let me know. 
Or if you are hunting any other areas that are kind of close to Miami county, I can bring my dog there.
I've done this the past couple years and it's always awesome to see the dog working and the kids light up when he goes on point.


----------



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

Thats awesome! Thank you for taking the time to help younger hunters out. I know when I was young I would have given anything (and I mean ANYTHING) to have that opportunity.

Thanks, Andrew


----------



## Dragons4u (Jul 18, 2011)

Lol, when I was younger, I was the dog. I hunted with a group of about 10 guys back then, and they were all over 45 to 50 years old. No one had a dog, and I, being the kid, got the job of playing dog. 
I never shot a pheasant ever with that group, but they always got them because I always seemed to stumble on the birds and flush them out.
One of my buddies got a brit and we hunted over him for years, but when he was getting old, I finally got one.
My dogs first hunting trip was two years ago for a youth pheasant hunt. We just took my buddies dog and mine over to see if the older one would teach the younger one, found some kids, and went to work.
All of those kids and their parents were so excited to have not one, but two dogs to hunt with. They were all into it so much, that when my buddies dog went on point for the first bird, everyone of them kids followed our directions to the letter and even fired in the order we gave them.....And all of them missed that bird, but were yelling and cheering.
Lol, as they are all shouting, I noticed my dog was acting funny creeping up on something. As I watched, he made his way right up to a birds tail that was sticking out of the grass. He stuck his nose right on that birds butt and took a big whiff. Lol, it was so funny because the dog jumped back, the bird jumped up, and the kids turned around at the sound and still fired in the order we gave them....And the third shot took the bird.
I go back every year now and do that if there is anyone around.


----------



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

Thats great! My dad took my younger brother out one time for the youth season and he said they were hunting and some guys did the same thing for them. My brother actually killed his 2 birds that day.

Good stuff. Andrew


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

anybody in northeast ohio that has plans to do a youth hunt can contact me. my wire haired pointer loves birds and kids. i would gladly help a kid get some birds.


----------



## Big Mo (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi Dragons,

I am interested, I have an 11 year old and his buddy also 11 that are very interested. Is the youth hunt ar Caeser Creek too far? I hope that isn't presumptious-- Thanks, Mo


----------



## Dragons4u (Jul 18, 2011)

I haven't really looked at the regs for this years youth hunt yet, but I believe they do put/take pheasants for the youth weekend at all the same places they do during the regular season.
As long as my wife lets me have her car, Ceasar's Creek is about 45 minutes or so away from where I live so it's doable. I have never hunted anything there so I don't really know the lay out or where to go there.
I know Darke Counties wildlife area pretty well, and can usually start hitting bird points within 10 minutes or so of starting.


----------

